# Man indicted for shipping deer to S.C.



## terry

Man indicted for shipping deer to S.C.

By KATHY THOMPSON  Staff Writer  March 4, 2009

COLUMBUS - A Guernsey County man faces up to 70 years in prison after being federally indicted on charges connected to shipping deer to South Carolina.

Danny L. Parrott, of Kimbolton and owner of River Ridge Ranch Inc., was indicted on 14 counts of violation of the Lacey Act and one count of wire fraud. He allowed deer hunts on his property and advertised his hunting service on the Internet, court documents show.

According to Fish and Wildlife Service Special Agent E. Wolgemuth, an investigation from his department along with several other federal and state agencies began in January of 2006 into Parrott shipping white-tailed deer to South Carolina.

Court records show the deer were being sent to Graham's Turnout Hunt Company, a deer hunting service catering to hunters from South Carolina, Georgia and Florida.

Parrott could not be reached for comment.

According to court records, from August to November of 2005, Parrott conspired with several unnamed individuals to sell the deer across state lines and to falsify records and identifications of the animals for the sales.

More specifically, Parrott is accused of purchasing the whitetail deer from breeders in Ohio and immediately reselling them to the owner of Graham's Turnout Hunt Company, James Schaffer, knowing that Schaffer intended to transport the deer from Ohio to South Carolina.

Then Parrott failed to obtain the necessary state permits for the importation of deer to South Carolina, used false travel records and invoices regarding the deer stating they were being transported to Florida, had no regard if the deer had chronic wasting disease or other illnesses and allowed the deer to be released into South Carolina where they could interact with other deer, according to court records.

Wolgemuth said deer procurement is a multi-million dollar business and that Parrott could have effectively ruined an entire state of deer by not having the animals tested.

"He could have spread diseases all across South Carolina," Wolgemuth said. "Some deer are sold for $2,500 to $5,000 a head and then once they are hunted they are worth anywhere from $25,000 to $50,000."

Wolgemuth said Ohio deer are recognized nationally for their incredible genetics and huge antlers.

"Tourists come from all over to hunt deer here," Wolgemuth said. "Ohio deer are worth a lot of money to those hunters and to the hunting industry."

On Sept. 1, 2005, Parrott is said to have arranged for Schaffer to wire $66,250 to a First Merit Bank account to pay Parrott for the 20 deer his was going to ship to South Carolina. On Sept. 8, 2005, Parrott made a false record for the state saying he had shipped 16 bucks to Florida.

On Sept. 21, 2005, Parrott again made a false record stating he was shipping six deer to Florida, when again he was really transporting the deer to South Carolina. And on Sept. 23, 2005, Parrott shipped 10 deer to South Carolina, but again stated they were going to Florida, court records show.

On Nov. 22, 2005, Schaffer sent a personal check of $5,125 to Parrott as payment for 10 deer and on that same day, Parrott bought the deer and then again, shipped them to South Carolina, but stating they were being sent to Florida.

Wolgemuth said an investigation continues into others connected with Parrott.

No trial date has yet been set.

[email protected]

740-450-6753

http://zanesvilletimesrecorder.com/article/20090304/NEWS01/903040301/1002

Tuesday, March 03, 2009

Kent County Private Cervid Facility Charged With Violation of Quarantine

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/03/kent-county-private-cervid-facility.html

Saturday, September 06, 2008

Chronic wasting disease in a Wisconsin white-tailed deer farm 79% INFECTION RATE

Contents: September 1 2008, Volume 20, Issue 5

snip...see full text ;

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2008/11/commentary-crimes-hurt-essence-of.html

Wednesday, January 07, 2009

CWD to tighten taxidermy rules Hunters need to understand regulations

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/01/cwd-to-tighten-taxidermy-rules-hunters.html

Monday, January 05, 2009

CWD, GAME FARMS, BAITING, AND POLITICS

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/01/cwd-game-farms-baiting-and-politics.html

Saturday, January 24, 2009

Research Project: Detection of TSE Agents in Livestock, Wildlife, Agricultural Products, and the Environment Location: 2008 Annual Report

http://bse-atypical.blogspot.com/2009/01/research-project-detection-of-tse.html

Monday, February 09, 2009

Exotic Meats USA Announces Urgent Statewide Recall of Elk Tenderloin Because It May Contain Meat Derived From An Elk Confirmed To Have CWD

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/02/exotic-meats-usa-announces-urgent.html

Thursday, December 25, 2008 Lions and Prions and Deer Demise

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2008/12/lions-and-prions-and-deer-demise.html

Tuesday, January 06, 2009

CWD Update 93 December 29, 2008

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/01/cwd-update-93-december-29-2008.html

8. A transgenic mouse for the study of chronic wasting disease (CWD). Environmental persistence of prions may be involved in transmission of CWD however there are few reliable biologic tools to assess whether water or soil samples contain CWD prions and to assess effectiveness of decontamination procedures. ARS scientists in the Animal Disease Research Unit in Pullman, WA, created a transgenic mouse in order to assess CWD contamination in a sample and determine by which routes in the body transmission may occur. The transgenic mouse is susceptible to CWD as indicated by neurologic symptoms and accumulation of abnormal prion protein, and testing is continuing to determine which routes of administration and how much sample can be used for detection of CWD prions. The mouse model has potential for use in detecting CWD infectivity in tissue and body fluids, in soil and water samples, and for assessing effectiveness of decontamination procedures. This work was performed in accordance with the ARS Animal Health National Program Component 8: Countermeasures to prevent and control transmissible spongiform encephalopathies (TSEs), addressing the problem of understanding transmission, infectivity, and pathogenesis.

5.Significant Activities that Support Special Target Populations None

6.Technology Transfer

Review Publications Schneider, D.A., Yan, H., Fry, L.M., Alverson, J., White, S.N., Orourke, K.I. 2008. Myenteric neurons of the ileum that express somatostatin are a target of prion neuroinvasion in an alimentary model of sheep scrapie. Acta Neuropathologica. 115(6):651-661.

Manning, L., Orourke, K.I., Knowles Jr, D.P., Marsh, S., Spencer, Y.I., Moffat, E., Wells, G.A., Czub, S. 2008. A collaborative Canadian-United Kingdom evaluation of an immunohistochemistry protocol to diagnose bovine spongiform encephalopathy. Journal of Veterinary Diagnostic Investigation. 20(4):113-117.

Hamir, A.N., Richt, J., Miller, J.M., Kunkle, R.A., Hall, S., Nicholson, E.M., Orourke, K.I., Greenlee, J.J., Williams, E.S. 2008. Experimental transmission of chronic wasting disease (CWD) of elk (Cervus elaphus nelsoni), white-tailed deer (Odocoileus virginianus), and mule deer (Odocoileus hemionus hemionus) to white-tailed deer by intracerebral route. Veterinary Pathology. 45(3):297-306.

O'Rourke, K.I., Spraker, T.R., Zhuang, D., Greenlee, J.J., Gidlewski, T.E., Hamir, A.N. 2007. Elk with a long incubation prion disease phenotype have a unique PrP-d profile. NeuroReport. 18(18):1935-1938.

Harrington, R.D., Baszler, T.V., Orourke, K.I., Schneider, D.A., Spraker, T.R., Liggitt, H.D., Knowles Jr, D.P. 2008. A species barrier limits transmission of chronic wasting disease to mink (Mustela vison). Journal of General Virology. 89(4):1086-1096.

Evoniuk, J., Johnson, M., Borowicz, P., Caton, J.S., Vonnahme, K., Reynolds, J., Taylor, J.B., Stoltenow, C., Orourke, K.I., Redmer, D. 2008. Effects of Nutrition and Genotype on Prion Protein (PrPC) Gene Expression in the Fetal and Maternal Sheep Placenta. Placenta. 29(5):422-428.

Evoniuk, J.M., Berg, P., Johnson, M.L., Larson, D.M., Maddock, T., Stoltenow, C.L., Schauer, C.S., Orourke, K.I., Redmer, D.A. 2007. Association between genotypes at codon 171 and 136 of the prion protein gene and production traits in market lambs. American Journal of Veterinary Research. 68(10):1073-1078.

Casas, E., White, S.N., Shackelford, S.D., Wheeler, T.L., Koohmaraie, M., Bennett, G.L., Smith, T.P.L. 2007. Assessing the association of single nucleotide polymorphisms at the thyroglobulin gene with carcass traits in beef cattle. Journal of Animal Science. 85:2807-2814.

Knowles Jr, D.P. 2008. Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy. In: Brown, C., Torres, A., editors. The United States Animal Health Association - Foreign Animal Diseases. Seventh Edition. Boca Raton, FL: Boca Publications Group, Inc. p. 185-188.

http://www.ars.usda.gov/research/projects/projects.htm?ACCN_NO=411463&showpars=true&fy=2008

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=272259

http://wolftracksproductions.yuku.com/topic/3028

Saturday, January 24, 2009

Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy h-BSE ATYPICAL USA 2008 Annual Report Research Project: Study of Atypical Bse

Location: Virus and Prion Diseases of Livestock

2008 Annual Report

http://bse-atypical.blogspot.com/2009/01/bovine-spongiform-encephalopathy-h-bse.html

Blair Holt Firearm Licensing & Record of Sale Act 2-16-9 FROM MY COLD DEAD HANDS !!!

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=278514

http://www.texashuntfish.com/app/fo...d-of-Sale-Act-2-16-9-FROM-MY-COLD-DEAD-HANDS-

TSS


----------

